# Poema Dedicado A Mi Tia Katyusha (Originalmente Escrito En Castellano Por Gianni Tru



## Truvianni (Apr 21, 2011)

Un poema inspirado y dedicado a una de las pocas personas a quien admiro en esto mundo. Ella siendo no solo mi tía pero la persona que me enseño la belleza que pueder aber en una familia y aunque nuestro tiempo fue corto tuvo gran importancia para mi.


Tía Katyusha es con sentimientos de cariño
que te didico estas frases a la luz de mi vida 
que has sido 

Tía Katyusha, belleza de sonrrisa 
da dulzura a cara de angel 
radiante en su bondad 
ojos azules dan celos a cielo en dia claro 
cabello dorado crea imagen de sol brillando 
en su majestuasidad 
piel delicada de dama fina 
completa portada de dama fina 

Tía Katyusha, con sabiduria y generosidad brillas 
como estrella para familia creada en tu amor y imagen 
de madre generosa en comprension 
apasionada esposa delicada en hermosura 
formas hogar para generaciones de tu ser 

Tía Katyusha, el tiempo no dilude tu imagen 
siempre radiante en recuerdos preciosos 
de Navidad y festividad en compania tuya 
y linda famila


----------

